

USAToday's Social Network Experiment May Not Be Paying Off - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/16/usatoday-relaunch-as-social-network-may-not-be-paying-off/

======
vlad
For me, the simplest and logical conclusion about the site is that there's way
too much text on the top of the page, and when you visit the site, a screen-
size ad opens up that you have to close. When you do, a popup ad shows up as
well. It's insane. Users leaving because they're annoyed at the ads, not the
social features, is the best and simplest and most obvious conclusion.

But I do agree with this comment:

"I think this was a valiant effort to provide a more interactive user
experience to a website whose users have no interest in it."

